# Bilbo Pfeife



## Magaroth.Thrall (17. Dezember 2009)

Hay,
Weihnachten steht vor der Tür und es wird bitter kalt, daher möchte ich mir zu Weinachten dieses Jahr mal was gönnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Ich habe vor mir diese Pfeife hier zu holen: http://www.elbenwald.de/products/Fantasy/H...eife-Bilbo.html
leider finden sich im Netz kaum Meinungen zu dieser Pfeife. Ich würde mich freuen wenn eventuelle Besitzer hier mal ihre Meinung zu der Pfeife kundtun...ob es nur ein billiges Merchandising produkt ist oder ob sie sich auch anständig raucht. Außerdem hab ich noch eine weitere Fragen: ich war bisher nicht so der große Pfeifenraucher doch durch Bekannte bin ich nun auch drauf gekommen, was bräuchte ich noch alles zusätzliches um die pfeife ordentlich im Stand zuhalten (reiniger oder ähnliches?), schließlich soll das eine Anschaffung fürs Leben sein.

Mfg,
Maga


----------



## M1ghtymage (17. Dezember 2009)

äh, auf der verlinkten Seite selbst sind doch viele Reviews


----------



## Beckenblockade (17. Dezember 2009)

Das Produkt nach dem du fragst ist dermaßen speziell, dass es vermutlich höchstens 1 user im ganzen Forum besitzt, welcher seit 2 Jahren nichtmehr aktiv ist.
Lies dir doch einfach die Rezensionen auf der von dir selber verlinkten Seite durch - so wenige sind es ja nun nicht.

Wenn du fragen willst, wie irgendein neues I-Phone oder sonstwas populäres ist, könntest du hier gute Antworten bekommen, aber doch nicht bei etwas wie einer Replik der Bilbo Beutlin Pfeife oder dem original Steakmesser des dritten Orks von links in der Schlacht von Helms Klamm... ô.o


----------



## Noxiel (17. Dezember 2009)

Beckenblockade schrieb:


> [...]oder dem original Steakmesser des dritten Orks von links in der Schlacht von Helms Klamm... ô.o



Was im übrigen nur für einen kurzen Augenblick zu sehen war und deshalb zurecht als exklusives Sammelstück bezeichnet werden darf.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (17. Dezember 2009)

Meinungen?
199€ für sowas ist für mich als Nicht-Fan überhaupt nicht nachzuvollziehen, wieso man sowas will.


----------



## Nawato (17. Dezember 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Meinungen?
> 199€ für sowas ist für mich als Nicht-Fan überhaupt nicht nachzuvollziehen, wieso man sowas will.


Sammler, Fans, verrückte Fans, Leute mit zu viel Geld... um nur eine aufzuzählen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (17. Dezember 2009)

Als mich würde es schon reizen mal einen mit Bilbos Pfeiffe zu schmauchen^^


----------



## Soladra (17. Dezember 2009)

Also wennn dann die von Gandalf, oder?


----------



## Nawato (17. Dezember 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Also wennn dann die von Gandalf, oder?


Am besten beide mal probieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (17. Dezember 2009)

Ich mag gandalf aber lieber!


----------



## Nawato (17. Dezember 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Ich mag gandalf aber lieber!


Ja DU aber manche mögen beide oder Bilbo lieber  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (17. Dezember 2009)

Ja Gandalf is schon ne coole Sau aber Bilbo is einfach n oller chix terminator


----------



## Kingseb (17. Dezember 2009)

> Einfach herrlich diese Pfeife. Seit langem schon spielte ich mit dem Gedanken mir eine HdR Pfeife anzuschaffen. Zum Schluss entschied ich mich dann für die Bilbo-Pfeife, und ich muss sagen, dass Geld ist gut investiert. Es ist wahrlich ein Genuss diese Pfeife bei gemütlichen Abenden oder einem schönen Spaziergang zu geniesen. Nimmer mehr möcht ich sie missen. Sie sieht nicht nur wunderschön aus und ist nicht nur sehr gut gearbeitet, sie bietet auch einen guten Tabak-Genuss. Der Rauch ist durch die lange Pfeife schön kühl, und mit dem richtigen Tabak erhält man einen unvergleichlichen Genuss. Allerdings sollte man auch gleich noch die extra langen Pfeifenreiniger mitbestellen, denn nicht jeder Tabakladen führt diese.( 3 Reiniger werden mitgeliefert) Den Pfeife-Rauchern unter den "Herr der Ringe"-Fans kann ich diese Pfeife nur empfehlen




kling für mich ein bisschen geschwollen... das rewiew könnte auch gestellt sein


----------



## Haxxler (18. Dezember 2009)

Kingseb schrieb:


> kling für mich ein bisschen geschwollen... das rewiew könnte auch gestellt sein


Das sind Herr der Ringe Fans, die müssen so reden ^^


----------



## Silmyiél (18. Dezember 2009)

dann sind aber geschätzte 86% Prozent der User von buffed "KEINE" Herr der Ringe Fan'S ^^
die Reviews kommen mir wirklich gestellt vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (18. Dezember 2009)

@Te du brauchst Tabak, gute besonders lange Pfeiffenreiniger und einen Stopfer.
Wenn du das Ding gut pflegst wird es auch lange halten, sprich nach gebrauch eine halbe Stunde ruhen lassen, dann mit Pfeiffenreiniger reinigen und frühstens in 24 Stunden wieder gebrauchen.
Grüsse^^


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (19. Dezember 2009)

0/8/15 schrieb:


> @Te du brauchst Tabak, gute besonders lange Pfeiffenreiniger und einen Stopfer.
> Wenn du das Ding gut pflegst wird es auch lange halten, sprich nach gebrauch eine halbe Stunde ruhen lassen, dann mit Pfeiffenreiniger reinigen und frühstens in 24 Stunden wieder gebrauchen.
> Grüsse^^



Ich glaube, mir wärs auch zu teuer um die zu gebrauchen, wenn ich fan wäre würde ich sie mir aber vielleicht auch kaufen/kaufen lassen.

Un die Kommentare sind zu 90% gestellt... oder die löschen die Negativen einfach... aber wers geld hat(spart) und mit sowas seinen spaß haben kann bitte^^


----------

